# Simpsons Crystal



## Kai (25/9/09)

Evening all,

In the rare time I get, I have managed to put down the occasional batch at home over the last year. I have also taken a rather severe liking to Simpson's medium and dark crystal malt, however I am starting to wonder if I see a correlation between these malts and a trend to slightly higher FG. 

Simpsons crystal users, do they make a difference to attenuation in your brews?


----------



## Bizier (27/9/09)

I have to say that I am completely in love with the toasty goodness that is Simpsons Med, but found that it does make a pretty chewy beer in my limited experience. Good in low alc beers for that exact reason though.


----------



## jayse (27/9/09)

No answer for Kai but this made me wonder if anyone has used the heritage crystal malt from simpsons made from MO.
I have a small sample but it is listed with a asterix so not sure if it is availible yet. Anyway worth checking out maybe.


----------

